# Who is habu??



## HABU

here's some pics i got today of me so that some may get to know me better. it's a little self centered i know, but some may get a kick out of these.


----------



## royalpython

Hello Habu, pleased to meet you :cheers:.

I'd send a link to my bebo page, but there's a lot of drunkeness that is probably best left out of a reptile forum!! lol


----------



## HABU

haha! i'm a newbie retread!! my e-mail is [email protected] :lol2:


----------



## royalpython

lol, yup. Hope you've read the forum rules now? :lol:


----------



## Tops

its like a set of stills from M*A*S*H or whatever it was called. 
That war program in the olden days.


----------



## HABU

olden days?!! :lol2: your still a boot!:lol2: i just realized i messed up the pic layout, you have to scroll right...oops!


----------



## Athravan

Tops said:


> its like a set of stills from M*A*S*H or whatever it was called.
> That war program in the olden days.


I was just thinking that exact same thing.


----------



## Tops

they remind me of the pics of my parents before they got really really old


----------



## HABU

i'm only 46


----------



## Tops

so your only a few years younger than my parents then.

I dont really think too much about age to be honest. Ive got friends of all ages.
Ive met 60 year olds who are more fun than some 18 year olds (though i didnt sleep with them)


----------



## HABU

yeah, i think i'm still relevent.:lol2: i've just seen more of this movie called life, than some. i don't hold peoples youth against them. that's what old geezers do. herps and adventures keep me young. but my pics are with cheap film cameras not slr's or digitals.


----------



## HABU

oh, you never know what you'll find when you go herping!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## royalpython

lol, :shock: what's that you found yourself there :lol:


----------



## HABU

royalpython said:


> lol, :shock: what's that you found yourself there :lol:


 

kentucky's number 1 cash crop! :lol2:


----------



## royalpython

HABU said:


> kentucky's number 1 cash crop! :lol2:


:roll2:

Bad Habu :whip:

:lol2:

Have you been to the dam before? I've been over there 3 time's, good fun :lol:


----------



## HABU

hey, i just found it!!.:smile: the dam? cumberland?


----------



## royalpython

lol,


----------



## DeanThorpe

Nice pics Habu.


----------



## Rainwater

Tops said:


> its like a set of stills from M*A*S*H or whatever it was called.
> That war program in the olden days.



lmaooooooo exactly what i thought!! x


----------



## HABU

hasn't anyone ever had a camera that you actually have to put film in? i know that digital is the new thing but film is still in use. ya'll make me feel like a fossil! and ten years ago isn't the "olden days" !!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tops

lol it isnt that habu
i think its what happens to photos as they age.


----------



## HABU

ha ha!! look what i just dug up!......well, if anyone doesn't like my nose:lol2: haha! you can blame this guy!.. that was at the bottom of the box.


----------



## HABU

i guess this is my thread where i can just spout something out. like right now the sun is just going down. it's officially night time!:no1: uh, here that is...


----------



## kazoku

HABU said:


> hasn't anyone ever had a camera that you actually have to put film in? i know that digital is the new thing but film is still in use. ya'll make me feel like a fossil! and ten years ago isn't the "olden days" !!:lol2::lol2:


 
hahaha my dad said something to me just like that when i was taking pictures of my royal the other day


----------



## HABU

ha ha! i know you're a young man but jeez! i'm just a notch older. time flys by faster as you get a little older haha! just wait, in a few years some teenagers will call you sir and you'll start feeling old! things like technology is moving faster and faster. now, if you blink, you'll miss something. we're all the same. just some have seen a little more that's all. you should have seen the "old folks" when i was younger!. they weren't the products of hippies!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morelia Matt

looking good bud, how did you get 6 pics on one post though:hmm: favouritism i say


----------



## HABU

the "machine" just let me. i was going to load until i got cut off. it stopped at the weed plants!:lol2: it's not me. hell i've always been flying from the seat of my pants! for real, i don't even know how to cut and paste!. i just bought this computer for a $100 and started trying to figure out how it works:lol2: i think that i'm making a little headway...


----------



## Morelia Matt

lol, well it seems to be working, il happily tell you how to post like everyone els if you want mate?


----------



## HABU

that paste and cut thing is what gets me. i feel a little stupid with all these computer savy folks around. in photobucket, i have to type every letter, comma etc. on the upside, it's improved my typing considerably!:lol2: in my school, a chalk board was high tech!


----------



## Morelia Matt

dont worry mate, im useless fortunately iv got two younger sisters that know their stuff so i usually learn stuff from them? photo bucket is easy mate. just go into your album, click on where it says browse, find the picture on your computer you want to post, click upload and then leave it until it is uploaded onto your photobucket album. once it is there, highlight the third box down under the pic, right click and copy it and then paste it straight into your thread on here........ it is easy, but i might have made it sound difficult


----------



## cornmorphs

dude, couldnt you just put it in the pic thread like everyone else? lol


----------



## HABU

sorry there boss, i've never been to that county. i thought i got it close but i suppose no bullseye. i'm trying to hump the learning curve. but yea, close don't count!:grin1:


----------



## cornmorphs

haha, nah i'm only messing dude.. just replying to everything in sight for now


----------



## HABU

if it means anything. i can start a fire with a rope and a stick! now how many here can do that! haha! i'm pretty good in a non-electric environment...:lol2:


----------



## HABU

oh, and i'm speaking to you from the past. it's sunday here.....oooooh spooky! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, weird innit.
i gotta stay awake yet for another 7 hours... not good, will be gone 12 by the time i go to bed


----------



## HABU

lol! when i was in japan i used to call home from tomorrow.


----------



## HABU

233 posts till i hit 5,000. naw, can't do it today. but hey, i do have some special medication.... naw, let it slide. you guys are sick of me hogging things anyway. think i'll do some water changes in my tanks...


----------



## CaseyM

Never mind Habu (no offence :Na_Na_Na_Na LOOK AT THAT CORVETTE!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ratboy

HABU said:


> if it means anything. i can start a fire with a rope and a stick! now how many here can do that! haha! i'm pretty good in a non-electric environment...:lol2:


Just rub two boy scouts together.


----------



## HABU

yes, you too can speak HABU! Appalachian Dialect of Eastern Kentucky


have fun!!:lol2:


----------



## bluetongued

Please dont shoot me HABU

Something about men in uniforms:mf_dribbler suits and ties:mf_dribbler shorts and T-shirts......well OK MEN.........and any blokes from abroad with American/Australian/Spanish accents........OR Scotish.....Oh and Irish, I like Geordies also.
I think you are very good looking HABU...Iwould like to see a recent photo......put your face in the scanner


----------



## HABU

lol! i never was hot here. i'm not blonde! besides, i'm too old....:lol2: i'll dig through my moms pics. but i look pretty much the same. it runs in my family. the pic with my love bird on my shoulder is recent. my mom just keeps all the pics but it's an all day affair going through it all. hey! :lol2: what am i talking about? i'm old enough to be most folks father here, despite my age. i have to check myself when looking at women. i'm not a dirty old man. it's all confusing at my age. like bob seger sung.....20 years, where'd they go? 20 years, i don't know. anyway, thanks for the complement!


----------



## bluetongued

> i'm not blonde


Can quite honestly say I have never been out with a blonde bloke.......not my cuppa fo sure.



> i'm old enough to be most folks father here,


I doubt it,, you cant be older than 40, are you one of those people who wont tell there age?????
Or are you really like 80 and the picture of the really old geezer is acctually YOU!!


Could you please scan a picture off your face not cos I dont believe you when you say you age really well......just because It would make me laugh my tits off


----------



## HABU

with my scanner, all you would see is nose hairs. not very flattering. but honestly, and if you had checked my profile, i'm 46 and was born in 1960. so i missed out by a generation. not really, i'm very comfortable in my own skin. time ticks by but i wouldn't trade it for anything. it's been a great ride and it's only half over. so i'll make it a point to get a pic from christmas just to satisfy some curiosities. but be forwarned, you'll just see the same person. again, thanks for the complement. it feels good on my ego.:lol2:


----------



## bluetongued

HABU said:


> i'm not a dirty old man.


Shame


----------



## sparkle

hey im nearly 35 so if 46 is old im dooomed LOL


----------



## Dirtydozen

nice to meet you mate, you look like a yank lol
loving the vette, one of my fav cars


----------



## candoia aspera

no offence dude, but it looks like you've just struggled through puberty.

what face cream do you use? lol


----------



## darkdan99

> pics i got today


They were all taken today :shock:

Man of a million faces 

HITLER


----------



## candoia aspera

rofpmsl, love the siggy dan, that's mint


----------



## tom1400

nice gun habu: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

baked beanz lol... that makes me hungry lol


----------



## eeji

tasty 'Vette u got there! :mf_dribble:


----------



## candoia aspera

cornmorphs said:


> baked beanz lol... that makes me hungry lol


easy nige pmsl


----------



## HABU

bci said:


> no offence dude, but it looks like you've just struggled through puberty.
> 
> what face cream do you use? lol


that seems kinda mean, don't like my complextion? i am what i am.


----------



## royalnking

HABU said:


> that seems kinda mean, don't like my complextion? i am what i am.


think we got that translation thing going on lol he means you look really young, a compliment


----------



## candoia aspera

HABU said:


> that seems kinda mean, don't like my complextion? i am what i am.


if i meant you looked someone who should be cooking a big mac i would have called you a spotty young git, i meant you look really young. christ i'm 31 with loads of grey hair and you're in your fourty's and you make me look old.
so what face cream do you use? :no1:


----------



## Tops

i think they are old pics


----------



## candoia aspera

okay...


----------



## HABU

my family just doesn't get wrinkly. we all live past our 80's. i remember my great, great grandmother as a kid. you should see my brother, he's 41 and looks like a kid. we don't go bald or get wrinkly. my grand father lives nearby and he's in his mid 80's and goes everywhere. he loves the mall so he can take his walks and cuss out all the republicans for fun. guess it's just in the genes. i was going over to my mom's and get a pic today with my new snake but she's going into shed (the snake, not my mom:lol2


----------



## HABU

eeji said:


> tasty 'Vette u got there! :mf_dribble:


thanks, i drove across country with it twice. that was a blast. 90 mph and hit cruise control.


----------



## candoia aspera

my family are wrinkly and bald


----------

